# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Du lịch Phú Quốc 4 ngày 3  đêm giá rẻ| Du lich Phu Quoc 4ngay3  dem gia re

## tourphuquoc

_Thiên đường của biển cả mây trời_
_Đất Sài Gòn - Gia Định là nơi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy văn hóa, là "cơ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 năm trước, Bến Nghé – Sài Gòn xưa là nơi tiếp nhận các nguồn lưu dân từ Trung, Bắc đến lập nghiệp.

Tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sơ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam đảo nên thơ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc đảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển đẹp thu hút lòng người ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.

Ngày 1: Đón Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ăn trưa, ăn chiều):
Buổi sáng: Quý khách có mặt tại sân bay quốc nội, làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay tới Phú Quốc, tới nơi xe và HDV đón quý khách về khách sạn, Quý khách nhận phòng - Nghỉ ngơi - Ăn trưa



Buổi chiều: Khám phá nét văn hóa và đặc sản địa phương:

• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai đươc nuôi cấy tại đảo để lam quà lưu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc) 
• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của đế quốc Mỹ tại "địa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Đắm mình cùng làn nước trong mát của biển xanh và cát trắng

• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của đảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống hay mua sắm qùa lưu niệm, hải sản khô ( chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Suối Tranh (vào mùa mưa): Leo núi, tắm suối và tận hưởng làn nước trong mát của con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh



Trên đây là các điểm tham quan chọn lọc. Nếu khách đến Phú Quốc chuyến bay muộn hoặc tàu chiều thì một phần chương trình của ngày một có thể được thực hiện kết hợp với ngày tham quan tiếp theo để đảm bảo cho nội dung chương trình không bị quá tải

Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 2: Câu Cá - Lặn Ngắm San Hô - Khám Phá Đảo Hoang (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn chiều):
Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển đặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ đoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ định vị các rạn đá là nơi tập trung nhiều cá để qúy khách có thể câu được những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá đổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu đươc sẽ được phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Đây còn là dịp để trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngư phủ nơi hải đảo xa xôi

Không chỉ dừng lại ở đó, đối với những ai yêu thích không gian thanh bình êm ả thì thời gian rong ruổi ngoài khơi chắc chắn sẽ là những phút giây đáng nhớ cho một chuyến đi. Quần đảo An Thới với 12 hòn đảo nhỏ to khác nhau ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay & Đồi Mồi ở phía Bắc là những hòn đảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sơ với bãi cát trắng, là nơi dã ngoại lý tưởng hay đắm mình cùng làn nước trong xanh của biển và khám phá thế giớ đại dương kỳ thú cùng hoạt động lặn ngắm san hô

Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 3: Khám Phá Bắc Đảo Hoang Sơ (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn chiều): 
Vượt rừng nguyên sinh để đến với Bắc đảo cùng các điểm tham quan như sau:
• Vườn tiêu Khu Tượng : tìm hiểu phương pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống để tạo ra một loại tiêu đặc sản của người dân xứ đảo, khách có thể mua tiêu đặc sản tại vườn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh

• Đền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên đất Phú Quốc

• Bãi Mũi Dương - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe đờn ca tài tử do ngư dân địa phương biểu diễn

• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm hải giới Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngư dân địa phương

• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển được kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sơ và đẹp nhất thế giới



• Nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu phương pháp ủ cá truyền thống của người dân Phú Quốc để tạo ra một loại nước mắm thơm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nước mắm tại xưởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm


Ngày 4: Tiễn Khách Ra Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ăn sáng)
Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dương Đông cho đến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc - kết thúc tour.


Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Chi phí đưa rước bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LƯU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com
Website:Du lich Phu Quoc , Kinh nghiệm du lịch Phú Quốc, Tour Phú Quốc, Khach San Phu Quoc, Cong Tu du lich Phu Quoc
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc https://sites.google.com/site/toursphuquocgiare/ và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị_

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Minh
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc



Một thoáng đảo ngọc 

Trải nghiệm nét văn hoá đặc sắc của vùng biển đảo xa xôi và tận hưởng những giây phút thoải mái nhất cùng biển xanh cát trắng của một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất của Phú Quốc.



Ngày 1: Đón quý khách tại Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ăn trưa, ăn chiều):

Buổi sáng: Đón khách tại sân bay Cảng Rạch Giá. Sau đó làm thủ tục lên tàu ra Phú Quốc.
10h35:  Đoàn tới Phú Quốc xe sẽ đưa đoàn về lại Dương Đông dùng cơm trưa sau đó về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi: ( Nhận phòng sau 12h00)
13h30: Đoàn tham quan Đảo Ngọc với chương trình: 


 Khám phá nét đặc sắc địa phương và tắm biển Bãi Sao:

• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai đươc nuôi cấy tại đảo để làm quà lưu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của đế quốc Mỹ tại "địa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Quý khách sẽ đắm mình cùng làn nước trong mát của biển xanh cát trắng của bãi biển đẹp nhất Phú Quốc và là điểm đến không thể thiếu trong mọi hành trình khám phá Đảo Ngọc. Sau đó Quý Khách về lại khách sạn nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi
Buổi tối: Quý khách Dùng bữa cơm tối. Sau đó xe và Hướng Dẫn đưa quý Khách về lại khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hoặc khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm



Ngày 2: Tham quan đông Đảo và Tiễn Khách Ra Bến Tàu(Ăn sáng, Ăn trưa)
Quý khách dung điểm tâm sáng, nghỉ ngơi sau đó tiếp tục cuộc hành trình khám phá Phú Quốc với điểm nhấn của chương trình như sau:
• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của đảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống hay mua sắm qùa lưu niệm, hải sản khô (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Vườn tiêu suối Đá: Tìm hiểu phương pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống để tạo ra một loại tiêu đặc sản của người dân xứ đảo, khách có thể mua tiêu đặc sản tại vườn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu phương pháp ủ cá truyền thống của người dân Phú Quốc để tạo ra một loại nước mắm thơm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nước mắm tại xưởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
10h30: Quý Khách về lại khách sạn làm thủ tục trả phòng sau đó xe và Hướng dẫn sẽ đưa đoàn đi dùng cơm trưa ra Bến tàu làm thủ tục về lại TPHCM
Kết thúc chương trình tham quan Phú Quốc

				Du Lịch INTOUR lưu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
Du Lịch INTOUR lưu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 90 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,426,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 1,569,000
khách sạn 3*:1,824,000
khách sạn 4*: 2,355,000
Resort 4* VIP: 

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 45 chỗ ngồi 45 chỗ đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn bến tàu và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- Vé tàu Rạch Giá - Phú Quốc và Phú Quốc - Rạch Giá (khứ hồi)
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 03 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
1 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn , Hương Biển, Cửu Long, Hòa Bình, Hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, Vé tàu

LƯU Ý:
+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.
+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.
+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.
+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC
ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Phong
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ
(Thời gian: 3 Ngày 2 Đêm)
(Phương tiện: Tàu biển+ Ô tô tham quan tại đảo)
“ Biển sẽ đẹp hơn, khi bạn tới” đó là lời chào nồng ấm của hòn đảo phương Nam xinh đẹp được mệnh danh là đảo ngọc dành cho mọi du khách đến thăm Phú Quốc. Với khoảng 50 phút đường bay, Phú Quốc sẽ đón du khách trong hương gió biển nồng nàn của xứ đảo. Theo chương trình “Say đắm cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ” của Du Lịch INTOUR, du khách sẽ có những ngày nghỉ tuyệt vời ở các ghềnh và bãi tắm xinh đẹp, tham quan Nhà thùng - xưởng sản xuất nước mắm, cơ sở nuôi cấy ngọc trai, trại chó xoáy Phú Quốc nổi tiếng, đắm mình trong không khí trong lành của cánh rừng nguyên sinh để tận mắt xem các thảm động thực vật quý hiếm mà thiên nhiên đã ưu đãi cho Phú Quốc. Hoàng hôn đến, nắng chiều dát vàng trên bãi biển, những đám mây hồng giao cùng đường chân trời đỏ thẫm… du khách sẽ vừa ngắm cảnh mặt trời lặn vừa hồi tưởng về những giai thoại huyền bí trên hòn đảo mà ngày nào Mạc Cửu đến khai khẩn đất Hà Tiên hay Gia Long tẩu quốc đã ghé qua đây….
NGÀY 01: RẠCH GIÁ - PHÚ QUỐC 

10h30:Xe và HDV Du Lịch INTOUR đón quý khách tại  cảng Bãi Vòng ( Phú Quốc)
11h10: Đoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV đón đoàn dùng cơm trưa
11h15:Đoàn dùng cơm trưa.về khách sạn, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo

.+ Đoàn khởi hành tham quan Chùa Hùng Long Tự (Am Sư Muôn) một ngôi Chùa cổ tại Phú Quốc
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.



+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút 

sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.
+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm


Ngày 2:  KHÁM PHÁ THAM QUAN NAM ĐẢO VỚI THIÊN ĐƯỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà 

tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 
+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màng, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc





Ngày 3: LƯU LUYẾN CHIA TAY ĐẢO NGỌC

Buổi sáng: Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng sau đó xe và hướng dẫn viên sẽ đưa quý khách ra cảng Bãi Vòng làm thủ tục lên tàu về lại Rạch Giá

			Du lịch INTOUR lưu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)



GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 04 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
2 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, vé tàu

LƯU Ý:
+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.
+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.
+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.
+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Phong
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ
(Thời gian: 3 Ngày 2 Đêm)
(Phương tiện: Tàu biển+ Ô tô tham quan tại đảo)
“ Biển sẽ đẹp hơn, khi bạn tới” đó là lời chào nồng ấm của hòn đảo phương Nam xinh đẹp được mệnh danh là đảo ngọc dành cho mọi du khách đến thăm Phú Quốc. Với khoảng 50 phút đường bay, Phú Quốc sẽ đón du khách trong hương gió biển nồng nàn của xứ đảo. Theo chương trình “Say đắm cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ” của Du Lịch INTOUR, du khách sẽ có những ngày nghỉ tuyệt vời ở các ghềnh và bãi tắm xinh đẹp, tham quan Nhà thùng - xưởng sản xuất nước mắm, cơ sở nuôi cấy ngọc trai, trại chó xoáy Phú Quốc nổi tiếng, đắm mình trong không khí trong lành của cánh rừng nguyên sinh để tận mắt xem các thảm động thực vật quý hiếm mà thiên nhiên đã ưu đãi cho Phú Quốc. Hoàng hôn đến, nắng chiều dát vàng trên bãi biển, những đám mây hồng giao cùng đường chân trời đỏ thẫm… du khách sẽ vừa ngắm cảnh mặt trời lặn vừa hồi tưởng về những giai thoại huyền bí trên hòn đảo mà ngày nào Mạc Cửu đến khai khẩn đất Hà Tiên hay Gia Long tẩu quốc đã ghé qua đây….
NGÀY 01: RẠCH GIÁ - PHÚ QUỐC 

10h30:Xe và HDV Du Lịch INTOUR đón quý khách tại  cảng Bãi Vòng ( Phú Quốc)
11h10: Đoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV đón đoàn dùng cơm trưa
11h15:Đoàn dùng cơm trưa.về khách sạn, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo

.+ Đoàn khởi hành tham quan Chùa Hùng Long Tự (Am Sư Muôn) một ngôi Chùa cổ tại Phú Quốc
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.



+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút 

sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.
+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm


Ngày 2:  KHÁM PHÁ THAM QUAN NAM ĐẢO VỚI THIÊN ĐƯỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà 

tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 
+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màng, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc





Ngày 3: LƯU LUYẾN CHIA TAY ĐẢO NGỌC

Buổi sáng: Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng sau đó xe và hướng dẫn viên sẽ đưa quý khách ra cảng Bãi Vòng làm thủ tục lên tàu về lại Rạch Giá

			Du lịch INTOUR lưu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)



GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 04 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
2 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, vé tàu

LƯU Ý:
+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.
+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.
+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.
+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Minh
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc



Một thoáng đảo ngọc 

Trải nghiệm nét văn hoá đặc sắc của vùng biển đảo xa xôi và tận hưởng những giây phút thoải mái nhất cùng biển xanh cát trắng của một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất của Phú Quốc.



Ngày 1: ĐOÁN KHÁCH TẠI CẢNG RẠCH GIÁ (Ăn trưa, ăn chiều):

Buổi sáng: Đón khách tại sân bay Cảng Rạch Giá. Sau đó làm thủ tục lên tàu ra Phú Quốc.
10h35:  Đoàn tới Phú Quốc xe sẽ đưa đoàn về lại Dương Đông  dùng cơm trưa sau đó về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi: 
13h30: Đoàn tham quan Đảo Ngọc với chương trình: ( Nhận phòng sau 12h00)



• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của đảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống hay mua sắm qùa lưu niệm, hải sản khô (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

• Vườn tiêu suối Đá: Tìm hiểu phương pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống để tạo ra một loại tiêu đặc sản của người dân xứ đảo, khách có thể mua tiêu đặc sản tại vườn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

• Nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu phương pháp ủ cá truyền thống của người dân Phú Quốc để tạo ra một loại nước mắm thơm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nước mắm tại xưởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
Buổi tối: Quý khách Dùng bữa cơm tối. Sau đó xe và Hướng Dẫn đưa quý Khách về lại khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hoặc khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 1: KHÁM PHÁ NÉT ĐẶC SẮC CỦA ĐỊA PHƯƠNG VÀ TẮM BIỂN BÃI SAO(ăn sáng, Trưa)
 Buổi sáng: Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng sau đó dùng điểm tâm sáng và tiếp tục tham quan theo chương trình sau:
• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai đươc nuôi cấy tại đảo để làm quà lưu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của đế quốc Mỹ tại "địa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Quý khách sẽ đắm mình cùng làn nước trong mát của biển xanh cát trắng của bãi biển đẹp nhất Phú Quốc và là điểm đến không thể thiếu trong mọi hành trình khám phá Đảo Ngọc. Sau đó Quý Khách về lại khách sạn nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi

10h45: Quý Khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng Longbeach sau đó xe và Hướng dẫn sẽ đưa đoàn ra Bến tàu làm thủ tục về lại TPHCM
Kết thúc chương trình tham quan Phú Quốc

				Du Lịch INTOUR lưu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 90 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,426,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 1,569,000
khách sạn 3*:1,825,000
khách sạn 4*: 2,355,000
Resort 4* VIP: 

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 45 chỗ ngồi 45 chỗ đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn bến tàu và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- Vé tàu Rạch Giá - Phú Quốc và Phú Quốc - Rạch Giá (khứ hồi)
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 03 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
1 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn , Hương Biển, Cửu Long, Hòa Bình, Hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, Vé tàu

LƯU Ý:
+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.
+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.
+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.
+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC
ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Minh
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc



Một thoáng đảo ngọc 

Trải nghiệm nét văn hoá đặc sắc của vùng biển đảo xa xôi và tận hưởng những giây phút thoải mái nhất cùng biển xanh cát trắng của một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất của Phú Quốc.



Ngày 1: ĐOÁN KHÁCH TẠI CẢNG RẠCH GIÁ (Ăn trưa, ăn chiều):

Buổi sáng: Đón khách tại sân bay Cảng Rạch Giá. Sau đó làm thủ tục lên tàu ra Phú Quốc.
10h35:  Đoàn tới Phú Quốc xe sẽ đưa đoàn về lại Dương Đông  dùng cơm trưa sau đó về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi: 
13h30: Đoàn tham quan Đảo Ngọc với chương trình: ( Nhận phòng sau 12h00)



• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của đảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống hay mua sắm qùa lưu niệm, hải sản khô (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

• Vườn tiêu suối Đá: Tìm hiểu phương pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống để tạo ra một loại tiêu đặc sản của người dân xứ đảo, khách có thể mua tiêu đặc sản tại vườn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

• Nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu phương pháp ủ cá truyền thống của người dân Phú Quốc để tạo ra một loại nước mắm thơm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nước mắm tại xưởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
Buổi tối: Quý khách Dùng bữa cơm tối. Sau đó xe và Hướng Dẫn đưa quý Khách về lại khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hoặc khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 1: KHÁM PHÁ NÉT ĐẶC SẮC CỦA ĐỊA PHƯƠNG VÀ TẮM BIỂN BÃI SAO(ăn sáng, Trưa)
 Buổi sáng: Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng sau đó dùng điểm tâm sáng và tiếp tục tham quan theo chương trình sau:
• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai đươc nuôi cấy tại đảo để làm quà lưu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của đế quốc Mỹ tại "địa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Quý khách sẽ đắm mình cùng làn nước trong mát của biển xanh cát trắng của bãi biển đẹp nhất Phú Quốc và là điểm đến không thể thiếu trong mọi hành trình khám phá Đảo Ngọc. Sau đó Quý Khách về lại khách sạn nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi

10h45: Quý Khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng Longbeach sau đó xe và Hướng dẫn sẽ đưa đoàn ra Bến tàu làm thủ tục về lại TPHCM
Kết thúc chương trình tham quan Phú Quốc

				Du Lịch INTOUR lưu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 90 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,426,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 1,569,000
khách sạn 3*:1,825,000
khách sạn 4*: 2,355,000
Resort 4* VIP: 

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 45 chỗ ngồi 45 chỗ đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn bến tàu và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- Vé tàu Rạch Giá - Phú Quốc và Phú Quốc - Rạch Giá (khứ hồi)
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 03 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
1 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn , Hương Biển, Cửu Long, Hòa Bình, Hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, Vé tàu

LƯU Ý:
+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.
+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.
+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.
+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC
ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Ms Xuyên                                           Codetour: INPQ 669
Ngýời gửi: Ðình Hùng P. kinh doanh Phú Quốc

PHÚ QUỐC THIÊN ÐÝỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI
Ðất Sài Gòn - Gia Ðịnh là nõi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy vãn hóa, là "cõ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 nãm trýớc, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xýa là nõi tiếp nhận các nguồn lýu dân từ Trung, Bắc ðến lập nghiệp.

Tận hýởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sõ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam ðảo nên thõ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc ðảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển ðẹp thu hút lòng ngýời ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.

NGÀY 1: SÀI GÒN  - PHÚ QUỐC ( ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 

Buổi Sáng: Xe và HDV Du Lịch INTOUR đón quý khách tại  cảng Hàng Không ( Phú Quốc)
11h10: Đoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV đón đoàn dùng cơm trưa, về khách sạn, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi
Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo

.+ Đoàn khởi hành tham quan Chùa Hùng Long Tự (Am Sư Muôn) một ngôi Chùa cổ tại Phú Quốc
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.

+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.



+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm


Ngày 2:  KHÁM PHÁ THAM QUAN NAM ĐẢO VỚI THIÊN ĐƯỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI. (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc )

+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màng, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc


Ngày 3: KHÁM PHÁ BẮC ÐẢO HOANG SÕ (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 

Výợt rừng nguyên sinh ðể ðến với Bắc ðảo cùng các ðiểm tham quan nhý sau:



• Výờn tiêu Khu Týợng : tìm hiểu phýõng pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống ðể tạo ra một loại tiêu ðặc sản của ngýời dân xứ ðảo, khách có thể mua tiêu ðặc sản tại výờn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh

• Ðền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên ðất Phú Quốc

• Bãi Mũi Dýõng - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe ðờn ca tài tử do ngý dân ðịa phýõng biểu diễn

• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm Hải Biên giữa Viêt Nam, Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngý dân ðịa phýõng

• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển ðýợc kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sõ và ðẹp nhất thế giới



• Nhà thùng sản xuất nýớc mắm: Tìm hiểu phýõng pháp ủ cá truyền thống của ngýời dân Phú Quốc ðể tạo ra một loại nýớc mắm thõm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nýớc mắm tại xýởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
Buổi tối: sau khi ðoàn dùng cõm tối xong Quý Khách có thể nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm



NGÀY 4: TIỄN KHÁCH RA SÂN BAY PHÚ QUỐC(Ãn sáng)
Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dýõng Ðông cho ðến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc. 

Du lịch INTOUR  lýu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 06 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 2,375,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,695,000
khách sạn 3*:3,430,000
khách sạn 4*: 4,055,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,690,000

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 16chỗ ngồi đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, 1 nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, khăn lạnh, thuốc y tế
Ăn chính 06 bữa tiêu chuẩn 150,000VND/khách/bữa
3 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 3 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hòa Bình, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen Sea Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, ðiện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chýõng trình
Vé máy bay
Thuế VAT

LÝU Ý:
+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-10 tuổi ngủ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour ngýời lớn.

+ Vé máy bay trẻ em theo quy ðịnh của hãng hàng không quốc qia.

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DÝỠNG - TẬN HÝỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ÐC: Số 38 Hoàng Vãn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dýõng Ðông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DÐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
ÐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 853
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:Du lich Phu Quoc , Kinh nghiệm du lịch Phú Quốc, Tour Phú Quốc, Khach San Phu Quoc, Cong Tu du lich Phu Quoc
Ðể biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào  Website  hoặc    và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến ði của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Ms Xuyên                                           Codetour: INPQ 669
Ngýời gửi: Ðình Hùng P. kinh doanh Phú Quốc

PHÚ QUỐC THIÊN ÐÝỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI
Ðất Sài Gòn - Gia Ðịnh là nõi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy vãn hóa, là "cõ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 nãm trýớc, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xýa là nõi tiếp nhận các nguồn lýu dân từ Trung, Bắc ðến lập nghiệp.

Tận hýởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sõ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam ðảo nên thõ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc ðảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển ðẹp thu hút lòng ngýời ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.

NGÀY 1: SÀI GÒN  - PHÚ QUỐC ( ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 

Buổi Sáng: Xe và HDV Du Lịch INTOUR đón quý khách tại  cảng Hàng Không ( Phú Quốc)
11h10: Đoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV đón đoàn dùng cơm trưa, về khách sạn, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi
Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo

.+ Đoàn khởi hành tham quan Chùa Hùng Long Tự (Am Sư Muôn) một ngôi Chùa cổ tại Phú Quốc
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.

+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.



+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm


Ngày 2:  KHÁM PHÁ THAM QUAN NAM ĐẢO VỚI THIÊN ĐƯỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI. (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc )

+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màng, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc


Ngày 3: KHÁM PHÁ BẮC ÐẢO HOANG SÕ (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 

Výợt rừng nguyên sinh ðể ðến với Bắc ðảo cùng các ðiểm tham quan nhý sau:



• Výờn tiêu Khu Týợng : tìm hiểu phýõng pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống ðể tạo ra một loại tiêu ðặc sản của ngýời dân xứ ðảo, khách có thể mua tiêu ðặc sản tại výờn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh

• Ðền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên ðất Phú Quốc

• Bãi Mũi Dýõng - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe ðờn ca tài tử do ngý dân ðịa phýõng biểu diễn

• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm Hải Biên giữa Viêt Nam, Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngý dân ðịa phýõng

• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển ðýợc kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sõ và ðẹp nhất thế giới



• Nhà thùng sản xuất nýớc mắm: Tìm hiểu phýõng pháp ủ cá truyền thống của ngýời dân Phú Quốc ðể tạo ra một loại nýớc mắm thõm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nýớc mắm tại xýởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
Buổi tối: sau khi ðoàn dùng cõm tối xong Quý Khách có thể nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm



NGÀY 4: TIỄN KHÁCH RA SÂN BAY PHÚ QUỐC(Ãn sáng)
Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dýõng Ðông cho ðến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc. 

Du lịch INTOUR  lýu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 06 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 2,375,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 2,695,000
khách sạn 3*:3,430,000
khách sạn 4*: 4,055,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,690,000

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 16chỗ ngồi đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, 1 nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, khăn lạnh, thuốc y tế
Ăn chính 06 bữa tiêu chuẩn 150,000VND/khách/bữa
3 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 3 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hòa Bình, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen Sea Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, ðiện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chýõng trình
Vé máy bay
Thuế VAT

LÝU Ý:
+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-10 tuổi ngủ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour ngýời lớn.

+ Vé máy bay trẻ em theo quy ðịnh của hãng hàng không quốc qia.

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DÝỠNG - TẬN HÝỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ÐC: Số 38 Hoàng Vãn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dýõng Ðông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DÐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
ÐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 853
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:Du lich Phu Quoc , Kinh nghiệm du lịch Phú Quốc, Tour Phú Quốc, Khach San Phu Quoc, Cong Tu du lich Phu Quoc
Ðể biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào  Website  hoặc    và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến ði của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Hiệp
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ


Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.


Ngày 1. Buổi sáng: đón khách tại cảng bãi vòng về Dương Đông, ăn trưa, làm thủ tục nhận phòng,nghỉ ngơi


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.



+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.





+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.


+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm





Ngày 2: Khám phá Nam đảo với những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 


+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc





Ngày 3: Lưu luyến chia tay đảo ngọc


Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi hay tắm biển tại khách sạn hoặc tham quan và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Làm thủ tục trả phòng tại quầy lễ tân, tiễn sân bay 

				Du Lịch INTOUR lưu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 9 - 15 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,125,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 1,437,000
khách sạn 3*:1,6970,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,145,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,440,000

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 16 chỗ ngồi, Mercedez printer đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn Sân Bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 04 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
2 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển, Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, Vé tàu

LƯU Ý:


+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.


+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.


+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.


+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.










THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC



ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Hiệp
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ


Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.


Ngày 1. Buổi sáng: đón khách tại cảng bãi vòng về Dương Đông, ăn trưa, làm thủ tục nhận phòng,nghỉ ngơi


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.



+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.





+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.


+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm





Ngày 2: Khám phá Nam đảo với những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 


+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc





Ngày 3: Lưu luyến chia tay đảo ngọc


Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi hay tắm biển tại khách sạn hoặc tham quan và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Làm thủ tục trả phòng tại quầy lễ tân, tiễn sân bay 

				Du Lịch INTOUR lưu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 9 - 15 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,125,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 1,437,000
khách sạn 3*:1,6970,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,145,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,440,000

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 16 chỗ ngồi, Mercedez printer đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn Sân Bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 04 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
2 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển, Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, Vé tàu

LƯU Ý:


+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.


+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.


+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.


+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.










THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC



ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Hiệp
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ


Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.


Ngày 1. Buổi sáng: đón khách tại cảng bãi vòng về Dương Đông, ăn trưa, làm thủ tục nhận phòng,nghỉ ngơi


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.



+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.





+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.


+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm





Ngày 2: Khám phá Nam đảo với những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 


+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc





Ngày 3: Lưu luyến chia tay đảo ngọc


Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi hay tắm biển tại khách sạn hoặc tham quan và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Làm thủ tục trả phòng tại quầy lễ tân, tiễn sân bay 

				Du Lịch INTOUR lưu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 9 - 15 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,125,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 1,437,000
khách sạn 3*:1,6970,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,145,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,440,000

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 16 chỗ ngồi, Mercedez printer đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn Sân Bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 04 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
2 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển, Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, Vé tàu

LƯU Ý:


+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.


+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.


+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.


+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.










THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC



ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Hiệp
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ


Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.


Ngày 1. Buổi sáng: đón khách tại cảng bãi vòng về Dương Đông, ăn trưa, làm thủ tục nhận phòng,nghỉ ngơi


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.



+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.





+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.


+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm





Ngày 2: Khám phá Nam đảo với những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 


+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc





Ngày 3: Lưu luyến chia tay đảo ngọc


Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi hay tắm biển tại khách sạn hoặc tham quan và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Làm thủ tục trả phòng tại quầy lễ tân, tiễn sân bay 

				Du Lịch INTOUR lưu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 9 - 15 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,125,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 1,437,000
khách sạn 3*:1,6970,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,145,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,440,000

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 16 chỗ ngồi, Mercedez printer đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn Sân Bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 04 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
2 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển, Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, Vé tàu

LƯU Ý:


+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.


+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.


+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.


+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.










THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC



ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Hiệp
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ


Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.


Ngày 1. Buổi sáng: đón khách tại cảng bãi vòng về Dương Đông, ăn trưa, làm thủ tục nhận phòng,nghỉ ngơi


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.



+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.





+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.


+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm





Ngày 2: Khám phá Nam đảo với những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 


+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc





Ngày 3: Lưu luyến chia tay đảo ngọc


Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi hay tắm biển tại khách sạn hoặc tham quan và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Làm thủ tục trả phòng tại quầy lễ tân, tiễn sân bay 

				Du Lịch INTOUR lưu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 9 - 15 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,125,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 1,437,000
khách sạn 3*:1,6970,000
khách sạn 4*: 3,145,000
Resort 4* VIP: 4,440,000

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 16 chỗ ngồi, Mercedez printer đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn Sân Bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 04 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
2 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển, Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, Vé tàu

LƯU Ý:


+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.


+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.


+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.


+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.










THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC



ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

https://sites.google.com/site/toursphuquocgiare/

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Minh
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc



Một thoáng đảo ngọc 

Trải nghiệm nét văn hoá đặc sắc của vùng biển đảo xa xôi và tận hưởng những giây phút thoải mái nhất cùng biển xanh cát trắng của một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất của Phú Quốc.



Ngày 1: ĐÓN KHÁCH TẠI CẢNG RẠCH GIÁ (Ăn trưa, ăn chiều):

Buổi sáng: Đón khách tại sân bay Cảng Rạch Giá. Sau đó làm thủ tục lên tàu ra Phú Quốc.
10h35:  Đoàn tới Phú Quốc xe sẽ đưa đoàn về lại Dương Đông  dùng cơm trưa sau đó về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi: 
13h30: Đoàn tham quan Đảo Ngọc với chương trình: ( Nhận phòng sau 12h00)



• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của đảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống hay mua sắm qùa lưu niệm, hải sản khô (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

• Vườn tiêu suối Đá: Tìm hiểu phương pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống để tạo ra một loại tiêu đặc sản của người dân xứ đảo, khách có thể mua tiêu đặc sản tại vườn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

• Nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu phương pháp ủ cá truyền thống của người dân Phú Quốc để tạo ra một loại nước mắm thơm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nước mắm tại xưởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
Buổi tối: Quý khách Dùng bữa cơm tối. Sau đó xe và Hướng Dẫn đưa quý Khách về lại khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hoặc khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 2: KHÁM PHÁ NÉT ĐẶC SẮC CỦA ĐỊA PHƯƠNG VÀ TẮM BIỂN BÃI SAO(ăn sáng, Trưa)
 Buổi sáng: Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng sau đó dùng điểm tâm sáng và tiếp tục tham quan theo chương trình sau:
• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai đươc nuôi cấy tại đảo để làm quà lưu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của đế quốc Mỹ tại "địa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Quý khách sẽ đắm mình cùng làn nước trong mát của biển xanh cát trắng của bãi biển đẹp nhất Phú Quốc và là điểm đến không thể thiếu trong mọi hành trình khám phá Đảo Ngọc. Sau đó Quý Khách về lại khách sạn nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi

10h45: Quý Khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng Longbeach sau đó xe và Hướng dẫn sẽ đưa đoàn ra Bến tàu làm thủ tục về lại TPHCM
Kết thúc chương trình tham quan Phú Quốc

				Du Lịch INTOUR lưu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 90 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,426,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 1,569,000
khách sạn 3*:1,825,000
khách sạn 4*: 2,355,000
Resort 4* VIP: 

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 45 chỗ ngồi 45 chỗ đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn bến tàu và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- Vé tàu Rạch Giá - Phú Quốc và Phú Quốc - Rạch Giá (khứ hồi)
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 03 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
1 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn , Hương Biển, Cửu Long, Hòa Bình, Hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, Vé tàu

LƯU Ý:
+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.
+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.
+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.
+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC
ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Minh
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc



Một thoáng đảo ngọc 

Trải nghiệm nét văn hoá đặc sắc của vùng biển đảo xa xôi và tận hưởng những giây phút thoải mái nhất cùng biển xanh cát trắng của một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất của Phú Quốc.



Ngày 1: ĐÓN KHÁCH TẠI CẢNG RẠCH GIÁ (Ăn trưa, ăn chiều):

Buổi sáng: Đón khách tại sân bay Cảng Rạch Giá. Sau đó làm thủ tục lên tàu ra Phú Quốc.
10h35:  Đoàn tới Phú Quốc xe sẽ đưa đoàn về lại Dương Đông  dùng cơm trưa sau đó về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi: 
13h30: Đoàn tham quan Đảo Ngọc với chương trình: ( Nhận phòng sau 12h00)



• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của đảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống hay mua sắm qùa lưu niệm, hải sản khô (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

• Vườn tiêu suối Đá: Tìm hiểu phương pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống để tạo ra một loại tiêu đặc sản của người dân xứ đảo, khách có thể mua tiêu đặc sản tại vườn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

• Nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu phương pháp ủ cá truyền thống của người dân Phú Quốc để tạo ra một loại nước mắm thơm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nước mắm tại xưởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
Buổi tối: Quý khách Dùng bữa cơm tối. Sau đó xe và Hướng Dẫn đưa quý Khách về lại khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hoặc khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 2: KHÁM PHÁ NÉT ĐẶC SẮC CỦA ĐỊA PHƯƠNG VÀ TẮM BIỂN BÃI SAO(ăn sáng, Trưa)
 Buổi sáng: Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng sau đó dùng điểm tâm sáng và tiếp tục tham quan theo chương trình sau:
• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai đươc nuôi cấy tại đảo để làm quà lưu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của đế quốc Mỹ tại "địa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Quý khách sẽ đắm mình cùng làn nước trong mát của biển xanh cát trắng của bãi biển đẹp nhất Phú Quốc và là điểm đến không thể thiếu trong mọi hành trình khám phá Đảo Ngọc. Sau đó Quý Khách về lại khách sạn nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi

10h45: Quý Khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng Longbeach sau đó xe và Hướng dẫn sẽ đưa đoàn ra Bến tàu làm thủ tục về lại TPHCM
Kết thúc chương trình tham quan Phú Quốc

				Du Lịch INTOUR lưu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
Dành cho 90 khách 
khách sạn 2*: 1,426,000(phố)
Resort 2*: 1,569,000
khách sạn 3*:1,825,000
khách sạn 4*: 2,355,000
Resort 4* VIP: 

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 45 chỗ ngồi 45 chỗ đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn bến tàu và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- Vé tàu Rạch Giá - Phú Quốc và Phú Quốc - Rạch Giá (khứ hồi)
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 03 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
1 bữa ăn sáng buffet tại khách sạn 3* trở lên(hoặc 2 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, có thức uống kèm theo)
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn , Hương Biển, Cửu Long, Hòa Bình, Hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort


GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, Vé tàu

LƯU Ý:
+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.
+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.
+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.
+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC
ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Khám phá nét đẹp quyến rũ trong lòng đảo ngọc

Đảo ngọc Phú Quốc nằm trong vịnh Thái Lan với nguồn tài nguyên biển, rừng vô cùng phong phú và các bãi cát mịn màng trãi dài trong hương gió biển nồng nàn, hương vị đậm đà của nước mắm như chính tấm lòng của người dân xứ đảo chân chất thật thà và yêu mến khách… đã tạo nên một Phú Quốc thật đặc biệt, thật gần gũi và làm hấp dẫn từng bước chân Du Khách. Đến đây du khách có thể mghĩ ngơi thư giãn tắm biển, về thăm lại những di tích nổi tiếng gắn liền với những giai thoại huyền bí, đến với những làng nghề truyền thống của người dân xứ đảo…

NGÀY 1 : TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH/HÀ NỘI – PHÚ QUỐC, HÀNH TRÌNH VỀ CHỐN HOANG SƠ ! 

Sáng: Quý khách ra sân bay quốc nội, làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay tới Phú Quốc, tới nơi xe và HDV của du lịch Intour Phú Quốc đưa quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng.Ăn trưa, nghỉ ngơi.



Trưa: Tham quan về hướng Bắc Đảo :

Tham quan rừng nguyên sinh : được công nhận là vườn quốc gia Phú Quốc, tại đây quý khách có thể tản bộ để hòa mình với tiếng chim hót véo von, tiếng gió vi vu và hương thơm dịu nhẹ của núi rừng Phú Quốc khi ấy quý khách sẽ còn có những sự khám phá thú vị 



Đền thờ anh hùng dân tộc Nguyễn Trung Trực : tại nơi đây quý khách sẽ được trở về với những giai thoại huyền bí của cụ Nguyễn với những chiến tích hào hùng tại Phú Quốc.
Mũi Gành Dầu : nơi mà quý khách có thể ngắm được hải giới Việt Nam – Campuchia.
Nghĩ ngơi bằng võng dưới những hàng dương với những cơn gió nhè nhẹ, tiếng sóng biển hòa với tiếng của cung đàn và lới hát của làn điệu dân ca vùng miền tây sông nước đó chính là đàn ca tài tử.
Tham quan vườn tiêu : nổi tiếng nhất cả nước về sản lượng cũng như hạt to cay thơm nồng.
Tham quan, mua sắm và tìm hiểu cuộc sống người dân Phú Quốc tại chợ Dương Đông.
Thắng cảnh Dinh Cậu : nơi mà toàn thể người ngư dân trên đảo gửi gắm đức tin và cũng tại nơi đây quý khách có thể ngắm trọn vẹn một buổi hoàng hôn trên bờ biển phía tây của biển đảo Phú Quốc !

Sau khi tiển hoàng hôn thì lúc này ngoài phía khơi xa của biển Đảo như một thành phố náo nhiệt trên đại dương mênh mông với muôn ngàn vì sao lấp lánh, sao của bầu trời và sao của ghe câu nơi con người và thiên nhiên hội tụ đó cũng chính là lúc quý khách có một sự khám phá thú vị với một lần trãi nghiệm làm một người ngư dân câu mực chuyên nghiệp bằng những ống câu thật đơn giản nhưng khi có những chú mực thì quý khách lại có những cảm giám thú vị, lạ kỳ khó tả mà không nơi nào có được ! và sẽ thú vị hơn là khi màn sương đêm buông xuống làm se lòng người ngư dân thực thụ, bằng những chén cháo mực nghi ngút khói sẽ làm ấm lại lòng người du khách bởi những chú mực do chính tay quý khách câu được. (chi phí tự túc).
Dùng cơm tối.( thực đơn đính kèm)
NGÀY 2 : ĐẮM MÌNH VỚI BIỂN XANH, CÁT TRẮNG, NẮNG VÀNG !

Sáng: Sau khi dùng điểm tâm sáng, Xe đưa khách bắt đầu tham quan Đảo Ngọc

Ngọc Trai Việt – Nhật : quý khách trực tiếp tham quan quy trình nuôi Trai lấy ngọc. Nơi ra đời những viên ngọc trai tuyệt đẹp

Cảng nước sâu quốc tế An Thới : và cũng là nơi được gọi là Vịnh Hạ Long thu nhỏ, du khách có thể chụp hình lưu niệm và thương thức cảnh đẹp của thiên nhiên.
Di tích lịch sử nhà tù Phú Quốc : Khu di tích lịch sử,nơi một thời được mệnh danh là địa ngục trần gian, trong hai cuộc kháng chiến chống Pháp-Mỹ.

Bãi Sao : một trong những bãi biển tuyệt đẹp của Phú Quốc với bãi cát trắng và nước trong xanh, tại đây quý khách có thể tự do tắm biển. Nằm võng nghĩ ngơi (miễn phí nước ngọt tắm và võng nằm cho du khách). Dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng Bãi biển.



Làng Chài Hàm Ninh : Làng chày cổ xưa của người dân trên đảo,nơi đây du khách có thể thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống như : tôm, cua, ghẹ, mực.. (chi phí tự túc).
Khám phá Suối Tranh : Một con suối đẹp,bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh.Đẹp như một bức tranh thiên nhiên đã vẽ và ban tặng cho Phú Quốc.



Trở về khách sạn.tắm biển tại bãi biển Resort, nghỉ ngơi.
Tối : Dùng cơm tồi.Tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm, nghỉ ngơi.

NGÀY 3 : TẠM BIỆT ĐẢO NGỌC PHÚ QUỐC - HCM/ HÀ NỘI

Dùng điểm tâm sáng.Trả phòng khách sạn.

Tham quan cơ sở sản xuất Nước Mắm (nhà thùng): nơi cho ra đời thương hiệu “nước mắm Phú Quốc” được bảo hộ trên toàn thế giới, và cũng là một trong những hương vị đậm đà, như con người nơi đây, mà khi mổi người du khách thưởng thức cái hương vị ấy đều phải nói rằng :
[I]“ Con Cá Cơm nó thơm hơn con cá bẹ

Em mê nước mắm hòn phải bỏ mẹ theo anh “

Tham quan cơ sở sản xuất Rượu Sim với hương vị đặc trưng, thơm ngon chỉ có tại Phú Quốc. (thưởng thức rượu miển phí)
Tiển đoàn ra sân bay, kết thúc tour, chia tay đoàn và hẹn gặp lại !
* Ghi chú : chương trình có thể thay đổi theo tình hình thời tiết, ngoài ra nếu có nhu câu quý khách có thể đăng ký thêm chương trình giải trí hấp dẫn khác.:

(chương trình không bao gồm trong giá tour.)

Câu cá mực
Câu Cá và lặn ngắm san hô.
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)

từ 10 khách trở lên 
khách sạn 2*:1,280,000
khách sạn 3*:1,535,000
resort 3*: 1,635,000 
khách sạn 4*: 2,195,000
Resort 4* VIP: 3,440,000


Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Chi phí đưa rước bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LƯU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC


ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com
Website:Du lich Phu Quoc , Kinh nghiệm du lịch Phú Quốc, Tour Phú Quốc, Khach San Phu Quoc, Cong Tu du lich Phu Quoc
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc https://sites.google.com/site/toursphuquocgiare/ và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Khám phá nét đẹp quyến rũ trong lòng đảo ngọc

Đảo ngọc Phú Quốc nằm trong vịnh Thái Lan với nguồn tài nguyên biển, rừng vô cùng phong phú và các bãi cát mịn màng trãi dài trong hương gió biển nồng nàn, hương vị đậm đà của nước mắm như chính tấm lòng của người dân xứ đảo chân chất thật thà và yêu mến khách… đã tạo nên một Phú Quốc thật đặc biệt, thật gần gũi và làm hấp dẫn từng bước chân Du Khách. Đến đây du khách có thể mghĩ ngơi thư giãn tắm biển, về thăm lại những di tích nổi tiếng gắn liền với những giai thoại huyền bí, đến với những làng nghề truyền thống của người dân xứ đảo…

NGÀY 1 : TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH/HÀ NỘI – PHÚ QUỐC, HÀNH TRÌNH VỀ CHỐN HOANG SƠ ! 

Sáng: Quý khách ra sân bay quốc nội, làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay tới Phú Quốc, tới nơi xe và HDV của du lịch Intour Phú Quốc đưa quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng.Ăn trưa, nghỉ ngơi.



Trưa: Tham quan về hướng Bắc Đảo :

Tham quan rừng nguyên sinh : được công nhận là vườn quốc gia Phú Quốc, tại đây quý khách có thể tản bộ để hòa mình với tiếng chim hót véo von, tiếng gió vi vu và hương thơm dịu nhẹ của núi rừng Phú Quốc khi ấy quý khách sẽ còn có những sự khám phá thú vị 



Đền thờ anh hùng dân tộc Nguyễn Trung Trực : tại nơi đây quý khách sẽ được trở về với những giai thoại huyền bí của cụ Nguyễn với những chiến tích hào hùng tại Phú Quốc.
Mũi Gành Dầu : nơi mà quý khách có thể ngắm được hải giới Việt Nam – Campuchia.
Nghĩ ngơi bằng võng dưới những hàng dương với những cơn gió nhè nhẹ, tiếng sóng biển hòa với tiếng của cung đàn và lới hát của làn điệu dân ca vùng miền tây sông nước đó chính là đàn ca tài tử.
Tham quan vườn tiêu : nổi tiếng nhất cả nước về sản lượng cũng như hạt to cay thơm nồng.
Tham quan, mua sắm và tìm hiểu cuộc sống người dân Phú Quốc tại chợ Dương Đông.
Thắng cảnh Dinh Cậu : nơi mà toàn thể người ngư dân trên đảo gửi gắm đức tin và cũng tại nơi đây quý khách có thể ngắm trọn vẹn một buổi hoàng hôn trên bờ biển phía tây của biển đảo Phú Quốc !

Sau khi tiển hoàng hôn thì lúc này ngoài phía khơi xa của biển Đảo như một thành phố náo nhiệt trên đại dương mênh mông với muôn ngàn vì sao lấp lánh, sao của bầu trời và sao của ghe câu nơi con người và thiên nhiên hội tụ đó cũng chính là lúc quý khách có một sự khám phá thú vị với một lần trãi nghiệm làm một người ngư dân câu mực chuyên nghiệp bằng những ống câu thật đơn giản nhưng khi có những chú mực thì quý khách lại có những cảm giám thú vị, lạ kỳ khó tả mà không nơi nào có được ! và sẽ thú vị hơn là khi màn sương đêm buông xuống làm se lòng người ngư dân thực thụ, bằng những chén cháo mực nghi ngút khói sẽ làm ấm lại lòng người du khách bởi những chú mực do chính tay quý khách câu được. (chi phí tự túc).
Dùng cơm tối.( thực đơn đính kèm)
NGÀY 2 : ĐẮM MÌNH VỚI BIỂN XANH, CÁT TRẮNG, NẮNG VÀNG !

Sáng: Sau khi dùng điểm tâm sáng, Xe đưa khách bắt đầu tham quan Đảo Ngọc

Ngọc Trai Việt – Nhật : quý khách trực tiếp tham quan quy trình nuôi Trai lấy ngọc. Nơi ra đời những viên ngọc trai tuyệt đẹp

Cảng nước sâu quốc tế An Thới : và cũng là nơi được gọi là Vịnh Hạ Long thu nhỏ, du khách có thể chụp hình lưu niệm và thương thức cảnh đẹp của thiên nhiên.
Di tích lịch sử nhà tù Phú Quốc : Khu di tích lịch sử,nơi một thời được mệnh danh là địa ngục trần gian, trong hai cuộc kháng chiến chống Pháp-Mỹ.

Bãi Sao : một trong những bãi biển tuyệt đẹp của Phú Quốc với bãi cát trắng và nước trong xanh, tại đây quý khách có thể tự do tắm biển. Nằm võng nghĩ ngơi (miễn phí nước ngọt tắm và võng nằm cho du khách). Dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng Bãi biển.



Làng Chài Hàm Ninh : Làng chày cổ xưa của người dân trên đảo,nơi đây du khách có thể thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống như : tôm, cua, ghẹ, mực.. (chi phí tự túc).
Khám phá Suối Tranh : Một con suối đẹp,bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh.Đẹp như một bức tranh thiên nhiên đã vẽ và ban tặng cho Phú Quốc.



Trở về khách sạn.tắm biển tại bãi biển Resort, nghỉ ngơi.
Tối : Dùng cơm tồi.Tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm, nghỉ ngơi.

NGÀY 3 : TẠM BIỆT ĐẢO NGỌC PHÚ QUỐC - HCM/ HÀ NỘI

Dùng điểm tâm sáng.Trả phòng khách sạn.

Tham quan cơ sở sản xuất Nước Mắm (nhà thùng): nơi cho ra đời thương hiệu “nước mắm Phú Quốc” được bảo hộ trên toàn thế giới, và cũng là một trong những hương vị đậm đà, như con người nơi đây, mà khi mổi người du khách thưởng thức cái hương vị ấy đều phải nói rằng :
[I]“ Con Cá Cơm nó thơm hơn con cá bẹ

Em mê nước mắm hòn phải bỏ mẹ theo anh “

Tham quan cơ sở sản xuất Rượu Sim với hương vị đặc trưng, thơm ngon chỉ có tại Phú Quốc. (thưởng thức rượu miển phí)
Tiển đoàn ra sân bay, kết thúc tour, chia tay đoàn và hẹn gặp lại !
* Ghi chú : chương trình có thể thay đổi theo tình hình thời tiết, ngoài ra nếu có nhu câu quý khách có thể đăng ký thêm chương trình giải trí hấp dẫn khác.:

(chương trình không bao gồm trong giá tour.)

Câu cá mực
Câu Cá và lặn ngắm san hô.
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)

từ 10 khách trở lên 
khách sạn 2*:1,280,000
khách sạn 3*:1,535,000
resort 3*: 1,635,000 
khách sạn 4*: 2,195,000
Resort 4* VIP: 3,440,000


Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Chi phí đưa rước bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LƯU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC


ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com
Website:Du lich Phu Quoc , Kinh nghiệm du lịch Phú Quốc, Tour Phú Quốc, Khach San Phu Quoc, Cong Tu du lich Phu Quoc
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc https://sites.google.com/site/toursphuquocgiare/ và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Tùng
Người gửi: Đình Hùng. Phòng kinh doanh Phú Quốc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ
(Thời gian: 3 Ngày 2 Đêm)
(Phương tiện: Máy bay + Ô tô tham quan tại đảo)
“ Biển sẽ đẹp hơn, khi bạn tới” đó là lời chào nồng ấm của hòn đảo phương Nam xinh đẹp được mệnh danh là đảo ngọc dành cho mọi du khách đến thăm Phú Quốc. Với khoảng 50 phút đường bay, Phú Quốc sẽ đón du khách trong hương gió biển nồng nàn của xứ đảo. Theo chương trình “Say đắm cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ” của Du Lịch INTOUR, du khách sẽ có những ngày nghỉ tuyệt vời ở các ghềnh và bãi tắm xinh đẹp, tham quan Nhà thùng - xưởng sản xuất nước mắm, cơ sở nuôi cấy ngọc trai, trại chó xoáy Phú Quốc nổi tiếng, đắm mình trong không khí trong lành của cánh rừng nguyên sinh để tận mắt xem các thảm động thực vật quý hiếm mà thiên nhiên đã ưu đãi cho Phú Quốc. Hoàng hôn đến, nắng chiều dát vàng trên bãi biển, những đám mây hồng giao cùng đường chân trời đỏ thẫm… du khách sẽ vừa ngắm cảnh mặt trời lặn vừa hồi tưởng về những giai thoại huyền bí trên hòn đảo mà ngày nào Mạc Cửu đến khai khẩn đất Hà Tiên hay Gia Long tẩu quốc đã ghé qua đây….










NGÀY 01: SÀI GÒN - PHÚ QUỐC 

10h30:Xe và HDV Du Lịch INTOUR đón quý khách tại  cảng Hàng Không  (Phú Quốc)
11h10: Đoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV đón đoàn dùng cơm trưa
11h15:Đoàn dùng cơm trưa.về khách sạn, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo

.+ Đoàn khởi hành tham quan Chùa Hùng Long Tự (Am Sư Muôn) một ngôi Chùa cổ tại Phú Quốc
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.
+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.
+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 2:  KHÁM PHÁ THAM QUAN NAM ĐẢO VỚI THIÊN ĐƯỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 
+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màng, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc

Ngày 3: LƯU LUYẾN CHIA TAY ĐẢO NGỌC

Buổi sáng: Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng sau đó xe và hướng dẫn viên sẽ đưa quý khách ra cảng Hàng Không Phú Quốc làm thủ tục lên máy bay về lại TP. HCM

			Du lịch INTOUR lưu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại


GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)

Loại phòng	Tiêu chuẩn 2 Hướng Vườn	Tiêu chuẩn 1 Hướng Vườn	Phòng gia đình(4k/phòng) 	Nhà rông hướng Biển	
Thành tiền	1,360,000	1,430,000	1,290,000	2,280,000	




GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
Ăn chính 04 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
2 bữa ăn sáng tự chọn(1 tô và 1 ly) tại khách sạn 
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 

• Khách sạn 2 sao: Charm,  Kim Hoa, Ngàn Sao, Hiệp Thạnh, hoặc khách sạn tương đương

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Vé máy bay, vé tàu

LƯU Ý:
+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.
+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.
+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.
+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Výợng                                          Codetour: INPQ 669
Ngýời gửi: Ðình Hùng P. kinh doanh Phú Quốc

PHÚ QUỐC THIÊN ÐÝỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI


Ðất Sài Gòn - Gia Ðịnh là nõi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy vãn hóa, là "cõ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 nãm trýớc, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xýa là nõi tiếp nhận các nguồn lýu dân từ Trung, Bắc ðến lập nghiệp.

Tận hýởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sõ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam ðảo nên thõ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc ðảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển ðẹp thu hút lòng ngýời ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.






NGÀY 1: SÀI GÒN  - PHÚ QUỐC ( ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 

Buổi Sáng: Xe và HDV Du Lịch INTOUR đón quý khách tại  cảng Hàng Không ( Phú Quốc)
11h10: Đoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV đón đoàn dùng cơm trưa, về khách sạn, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi
Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
.+ Đoàn khởi hành tham quan Chùa Hùng Long Tự (Am Sư Muôn) một ngôi Chùa cổ tại Phú Quốc
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.
+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 2:  KHÁM PHÁ THAM QUAN NAM ĐẢO VỚI THIÊN ĐƯỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI. (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc )

+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màng, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc

Ngày 3: KHÁM PHÁ BẮC ÐẢO HOANG SÕ (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 
Výợt rừng nguyên sinh ðể ðến với Bắc ðảo cùng các ðiểm tham quan nhý sau:

• Výờn tiêu Khu Týợng : tìm hiểu phýõng pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống ðể tạo ra một loại tiêu ðặc sản của ngýời dân xứ ðảo, khách có thể mua tiêu ðặc sản tại výờn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh

• Ðền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên ðất Phú Quốc

• Bãi Mũi Dýõng - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe ðờn ca tài tử do ngý dân ðịa phýõng biểu diễn

• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm Hải Biên giữa Viêt Nam, Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngý dân ðịa phýõng

• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển ðýợc kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sõ và ðẹp nhất thế giới

• Nhà thùng sản xuất nýớc mắm: Tìm hiểu phýõng pháp ủ cá truyền thống của ngýời dân Phú Quốc ðể tạo ra một loại nýớc mắm thõm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nýớc mắm tại xýởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

Buổi tối: sau khi ðoàn dùng cõm tối xong Quý Khách có thể nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

NGÀY 4: TIỄN KHÁCH RA SÂN BAY PHÚ QUỐC(Ãn sáng)
Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dýõng Ðông cho ðến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc. 

Du lịch INTOUR  lýu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Sõn                                          Codetour: INPQ 669
Ngýời gửi: Ðình Hùng P. kinh doanh Phú Quốc

PHÚ QUỐC THIÊN ÐÝỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI
Ðất Sài Gòn - Gia Ðịnh là nõi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy vãn hóa, là "cõ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 nãm trýớc, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xýa là nõi tiếp nhận các nguồn lýu dân từ Trung, Bắc ðến lập nghiệp.

Tận hýởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sõ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam ðảo nên thõ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc ðảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển ðẹp thu hút lòng ngýời ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.














NGÀY 1: SÀI GÒN  - PHÚ QUỐC ( ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 

Buổi Sáng: Xe và HDV Du Lịch INTOUR đón quý khách tại  cảng Hàng Không ( Phú Quốc)
11h10: Đoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV đón đoàn dùng cơm trưa, về khách sạn, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
.+ Đoàn khởi hành tham quan Chùa Hùng Long Tự (Am Sư Muôn) một ngôi Chùa cổ tại Phú Quốc


+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.
+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 2:  KHÁM PHÁ THAM QUAN NAM ĐẢO VỚI THIÊN 

ĐƯỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI. (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 





Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển ðặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ ðoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ ðịnh vị các rạn ðá là nõi tập trung nhiều cá ðể qúy khách có thể câu ðýợc những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá ðổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu ðýõc sẽ ðýợc phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Ðây còn là dịp ðể trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngý phủ nõi hải ðảo xa xôi

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc )

+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màng, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc
Quý khách lên thuyền  để Thực hiện chương trình khám phá lòng đại dương bao la của biển đảo Phú Quốc cùng hòa mình với thế giới san hô đẹp lung linh huyền bí rồi một lần trải nghiệm trở thành người ngư dân Câu Cá bằng những ống câu giản đơn của ngư dân chuyên nghiệp,quý khách sẽ tận hưởng từng khoảnh khắc đáng nhớ khi chính tay mình buông câu bắt được những chú cá bống mú,cá đỏ trong những rạn san hô tại Hòn Dừa, hòn Rỏi, hòn Thơm….Tàu được chan bị đầy đủ dụng cụ : áo phao, kính lặn, ống thở…để quý khách ngắm san hô

Ngày 3: KHÁM PHÁ BẮC ÐẢO HOANG SÕ (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 


Výợt rừng nguyên sinh ðể ðến với Bắc ðảo cùng các ðiểm tham quan nhý sau:

• Výờn tiêu Khu Týợng : tìm hiểu phýõng pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống ðể tạo ra một loại tiêu ðặc sản của ngýời dân xứ ðảo, khách có thể mua tiêu ðặc sản tại výờn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh

• Ðền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên ðất Phú Quốc

• Bãi Mũi Dýõng - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe ðờn ca tài tử do ngý dân ðịa phýõng biểu diễn

• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm Hải Biên giữa Viêt Nam, Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngý dân ðịa phýõng

• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển ðýợc kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sõ và ðẹp nhất thế giới

• Nhà thùng sản xuất nýớc mắm: Tìm hiểu phýõng pháp ủ cá truyền thống của ngýời dân Phú Quốc ðể tạo ra một loại nýớc mắm thõm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nýớc mắm tại xýởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

Buổi tối: sau khi ðoàn dùng cõm tối xong Quý Khách có thể nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

NGÀY 4: TIỄN KHÁCH RA SÂN BAY PHÚ QUỐC(Ãn sáng)
Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dýõng Ðông cho ðến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc. 

Du lịch INTOUR  lýu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 29 chỗ ngồi, đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, 1 nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, khăn lạnh, thuốc y tế
Ăn chính 06 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
 Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, ðiện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chýõng trình
Chi phí ðýa rýớc bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LÝU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour ngýời lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy ðịnh của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DÝỠNG - TẬN HÝỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ÐC: Số 38 Hoàng Vãn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dýõng Ðông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DÐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
ÐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 853

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Ms Thùy Intour                                     Codetour: INPQ 669
Ngýời gửi: Ðình Hùng P. kinh doanh Phú Quốc

PHÚ QUỐC THIÊN ÐÝỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI
Ðất Sài Gòn - Gia Ðịnh là nõi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy vãn hóa, là "cõ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 nãm trýớc, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xýa là nõi tiếp nhận các nguồn lýu dân từ Trung, Bắc ðến lập nghiệp.

Tận hýởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sõ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam ðảo nên thõ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc ðảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển ðẹp thu hút lòng ngýời ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.














NGÀY 1: SÀI GÒN  - PHÚ QUỐC ( ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 

Buổi Sáng: Xe và HDV Du Lịch INTOUR đón quý khách tại  cảng Hàng Không ( Phú Quốc)
11h10: Đoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV đón đoàn dùng cơm trưa, về khách sạn, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
.+ Đoàn khởi hành tham quan Chùa Hùng Long Tự (Am Sư Muôn) một ngôi Chùa cổ tại Phú Quốc


+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.
+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 2:  KHÁM PHÁ THAM QUAN NAM ĐẢO VỚI THIÊN 

ĐƯỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI. (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 





Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển ðặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ ðoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ ðịnh vị các rạn ðá là nõi tập trung nhiều cá ðể qúy khách có thể câu ðýợc những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá ðổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu ðýõc sẽ ðýợc phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Ðây còn là dịp ðể trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngý phủ nõi hải ðảo xa xôi

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc )

+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màng, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc
Quý khách lên thuyền  để Thực hiện chương trình khám phá lòng đại dương bao la của biển đảo Phú Quốc cùng hòa mình với thế giới san hô đẹp lung linh huyền bí rồi một lần trải nghiệm trở thành người ngư dân Câu Cá bằng những ống câu giản đơn của ngư dân chuyên nghiệp,quý khách sẽ tận hưởng từng khoảnh khắc đáng nhớ khi chính tay mình buông câu bắt được những chú cá bống mú,cá đỏ trong những rạn san hô tại Hòn Dừa, hòn Rỏi, hòn Thơm….Tàu được chan bị đầy đủ dụng cụ : áo phao, kính lặn, ống thở…để quý khách ngắm san hô

Ngày 3: KHÁM PHÁ BẮC ÐẢO HOANG SÕ (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 


Výợt rừng nguyên sinh ðể ðến với Bắc ðảo cùng các ðiểm tham quan nhý sau:

• Výờn tiêu Khu Týợng : tìm hiểu phýõng pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống ðể tạo ra một loại tiêu ðặc sản của ngýời dân xứ ðảo, khách có thể mua tiêu ðặc sản tại výờn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh

• Ðền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên ðất Phú Quốc

• Bãi Mũi Dýõng - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe ðờn ca tài tử do ngý dân ðịa phýõng biểu diễn

• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm Hải Biên giữa Viêt Nam, Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngý dân ðịa phýõng

• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển ðýợc kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sõ và ðẹp nhất thế giới

• Nhà thùng sản xuất nýớc mắm: Tìm hiểu phýõng pháp ủ cá truyền thống của ngýời dân Phú Quốc ðể tạo ra một loại nýớc mắm thõm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nýớc mắm tại xýởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

Buổi tối: sau khi ðoàn dùng cõm tối xong Quý Khách có thể nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

NGÀY 4: TIỄN KHÁCH RA SÂN BAY PHÚ QUỐC(Ãn sáng)
Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dýõng Ðông cho ðến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc. 

Du lịch INTOUR  lýu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 29 chỗ ngồi, đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, 1 nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, khăn lạnh, thuốc y tế
Ăn chính 06 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
 Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, ðiện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chýõng trình
Chi phí ðýa rýớc bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LÝU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour ngýời lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy ðịnh của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DÝỠNG - TẬN HÝỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ÐC: Số 38 Hoàng Vãn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dýõng Ðông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DÐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
ÐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 853

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Ms Thùy Intour                                     Codetour: INPQ 669
Ngýời gửi: Ðình Hùng P. kinh doanh Phú Quốc

PHÚ QUỐC THIÊN ÐÝỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI
Ðất Sài Gòn - Gia Ðịnh là nõi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy vãn hóa, là "cõ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 nãm trýớc, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xýa là nõi tiếp nhận các nguồn lýu dân từ Trung, Bắc ðến lập nghiệp.

Tận hýởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sõ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam ðảo nên thõ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc ðảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển ðẹp thu hút lòng ngýời ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.














NGÀY 1: SÀI GÒN  - PHÚ QUỐC ( ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 

Buổi Sáng: Xe và HDV Du Lịch INTOUR đón quý khách tại  cảng Hàng Không ( Phú Quốc)
11h10: Đoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV đón đoàn dùng cơm trưa, về khách sạn, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
.+ Đoàn khởi hành tham quan Chùa Hùng Long Tự (Am Sư Muôn) một ngôi Chùa cổ tại Phú Quốc


+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.
+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 2:  KHÁM PHÁ THAM QUAN NAM ĐẢO VỚI THIÊN 

ĐƯỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI. (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 





Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển ðặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ ðoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ ðịnh vị các rạn ðá là nõi tập trung nhiều cá ðể qúy khách có thể câu ðýợc những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá ðổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu ðýõc sẽ ðýợc phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Ðây còn là dịp ðể trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngý phủ nõi hải ðảo xa xôi

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc )

+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màng, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc
Quý khách lên thuyền  để Thực hiện chương trình khám phá lòng đại dương bao la của biển đảo Phú Quốc cùng hòa mình với thế giới san hô đẹp lung linh huyền bí rồi một lần trải nghiệm trở thành người ngư dân Câu Cá bằng những ống câu giản đơn của ngư dân chuyên nghiệp,quý khách sẽ tận hưởng từng khoảnh khắc đáng nhớ khi chính tay mình buông câu bắt được những chú cá bống mú,cá đỏ trong những rạn san hô tại Hòn Dừa, hòn Rỏi, hòn Thơm….Tàu được chan bị đầy đủ dụng cụ : áo phao, kính lặn, ống thở…để quý khách ngắm san hô

Ngày 3: KHÁM PHÁ BẮC ÐẢO HOANG SÕ (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 


Výợt rừng nguyên sinh ðể ðến với Bắc ðảo cùng các ðiểm tham quan nhý sau:

• Výờn tiêu Khu Týợng : tìm hiểu phýõng pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống ðể tạo ra một loại tiêu ðặc sản của ngýời dân xứ ðảo, khách có thể mua tiêu ðặc sản tại výờn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh

• Ðền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên ðất Phú Quốc

• Bãi Mũi Dýõng - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe ðờn ca tài tử do ngý dân ðịa phýõng biểu diễn

• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm Hải Biên giữa Viêt Nam, Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngý dân ðịa phýõng

• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển ðýợc kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sõ và ðẹp nhất thế giới

• Nhà thùng sản xuất nýớc mắm: Tìm hiểu phýõng pháp ủ cá truyền thống của ngýời dân Phú Quốc ðể tạo ra một loại nýớc mắm thõm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nýớc mắm tại xýởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

Buổi tối: sau khi ðoàn dùng cõm tối xong Quý Khách có thể nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

NGÀY 4: TIỄN KHÁCH RA SÂN BAY PHÚ QUỐC(Ãn sáng)
Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dýõng Ðông cho ðến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc. 

Du lịch INTOUR  lýu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 29 chỗ ngồi, đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, 1 nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, khăn lạnh, thuốc y tế
Ăn chính 06 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
 Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, ðiện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chýõng trình
Chi phí ðýa rýớc bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LÝU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour ngýời lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy ðịnh của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DÝỠNG - TẬN HÝỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ÐC: Số 38 Hoàng Vãn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dýõng Ðông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DÐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
ÐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 853

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Ms Thùy Intour                                     Codetour: INPQ 669
Ngýời gửi: Ðình Hùng P. kinh doanh Phú Quốc

PHÚ QUỐC THIÊN ÐÝỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI
Ðất Sài Gòn - Gia Ðịnh là nõi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy vãn hóa, là "cõ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 nãm trýớc, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xýa là nõi tiếp nhận các nguồn lýu dân từ Trung, Bắc ðến lập nghiệp.

Tận hýởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sõ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam ðảo nên thõ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc ðảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển ðẹp thu hút lòng ngýời ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.














NGÀY 1: SÀI GÒN  - PHÚ QUỐC ( ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 

Buổi Sáng: Xe và HDV Du Lịch INTOUR đón quý khách tại  cảng Hàng Không ( Phú Quốc)
11h10: Đoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV đón đoàn dùng cơm trưa, về khách sạn, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi


Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
.+ Đoàn khởi hành tham quan Chùa Hùng Long Tự (Am Sư Muôn) một ngôi Chùa cổ tại Phú Quốc


+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.
+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 2:  KHÁM PHÁ THAM QUAN NAM ĐẢO VỚI THIÊN 

ĐƯỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI. (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 





Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển ðặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ ðoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ ðịnh vị các rạn ðá là nõi tập trung nhiều cá ðể qúy khách có thể câu ðýợc những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá ðổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu ðýõc sẽ ðýợc phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Ðây còn là dịp ðể trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngý phủ nõi hải ðảo xa xôi

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc )

+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màng, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc
Quý khách lên thuyền  để Thực hiện chương trình khám phá lòng đại dương bao la của biển đảo Phú Quốc cùng hòa mình với thế giới san hô đẹp lung linh huyền bí rồi một lần trải nghiệm trở thành người ngư dân Câu Cá bằng những ống câu giản đơn của ngư dân chuyên nghiệp,quý khách sẽ tận hưởng từng khoảnh khắc đáng nhớ khi chính tay mình buông câu bắt được những chú cá bống mú,cá đỏ trong những rạn san hô tại Hòn Dừa, hòn Rỏi, hòn Thơm….Tàu được chan bị đầy đủ dụng cụ : áo phao, kính lặn, ống thở…để quý khách ngắm san hô

Ngày 3: KHÁM PHÁ BẮC ÐẢO HOANG SÕ (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 


Výợt rừng nguyên sinh ðể ðến với Bắc ðảo cùng các ðiểm tham quan nhý sau:

• Výờn tiêu Khu Týợng : tìm hiểu phýõng pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống ðể tạo ra một loại tiêu ðặc sản của ngýời dân xứ ðảo, khách có thể mua tiêu ðặc sản tại výờn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh

• Ðền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên ðất Phú Quốc

• Bãi Mũi Dýõng - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe ðờn ca tài tử do ngý dân ðịa phýõng biểu diễn

• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm Hải Biên giữa Viêt Nam, Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngý dân ðịa phýõng

• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển ðýợc kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sõ và ðẹp nhất thế giới

• Nhà thùng sản xuất nýớc mắm: Tìm hiểu phýõng pháp ủ cá truyền thống của ngýời dân Phú Quốc ðể tạo ra một loại nýớc mắm thõm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nýớc mắm tại xýởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

Buổi tối: sau khi ðoàn dùng cõm tối xong Quý Khách có thể nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

NGÀY 4: TIỄN KHÁCH RA SÂN BAY PHÚ QUỐC(Ãn sáng)
Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dýõng Ðông cho ðến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc. 

Du lịch INTOUR  lýu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 29 chỗ ngồi, đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, 1 nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, khăn lạnh, thuốc y tế
Ăn chính 06 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
 Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Resort 2 sao: Kim Hoa, Thiên Thanh hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương 
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, ðiện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chýõng trình
Chi phí ðýa rýớc bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LÝU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour ngýời lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy ðịnh của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DÝỠNG - TẬN HÝỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ÐC: Số 38 Hoàng Vãn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dýõng Ðông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DÐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
ÐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 853

----------


## tourphuquoc

Kính gửi: Mr Výợng                                          Codetour: INPQ 669
Ngýời gửi: Ðình Hùng P. kinh doanh Phú Quốc

PHÚ QUỐC THIÊN ÐÝỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI


Ðất Sài Gòn - Gia Ðịnh là nõi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy vãn hóa, là "cõ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 nãm trýớc, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xýa là nõi tiếp nhận các nguồn lýu dân từ Trung, Bắc ðến lập nghiệp.

Tận hýởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sõ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam ðảo nên thõ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc ðảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển ðẹp thu hút lòng ngýời ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.






NGÀY 1: SÀI GÒN  - PHÚ QUỐC ( ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 

Buổi Sáng: Xe và HDV Du Lịch INTOUR đón quý khách tại  cảng Hàng Không ( Phú Quốc)
11h10: Đoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV đón đoàn dùng cơm trưa, về khách sạn, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi
Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
.+ Đoàn khởi hành tham quan Chùa Hùng Long Tự (Am Sư Muôn) một ngôi Chùa cổ tại Phú Quốc
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.
+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chát với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 2:  KHÁM PHÁ THAM QUAN NAM ĐẢO VỚI THIÊN ĐƯỜNG CỦA BIỂN CẢ MÂY TRỜI. (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc )

+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màng, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc

Ngày 3: KHÁM PHÁ BẮC ÐẢO HOANG SÕ (Ãn sáng, ãn trýa, ãn chiều): 
Výợt rừng nguyên sinh ðể ðến với Bắc ðảo cùng các ðiểm tham quan nhý sau:

• Výờn tiêu Khu Týợng : tìm hiểu phýõng pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống ðể tạo ra một loại tiêu ðặc sản của ngýời dân xứ ðảo, khách có thể mua tiêu ðặc sản tại výờn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh

• Ðền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên ðất Phú Quốc

• Bãi Mũi Dýõng - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe ðờn ca tài tử do ngý dân ðịa phýõng biểu diễn

• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm Hải Biên giữa Viêt Nam, Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngý dân ðịa phýõng

• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển ðýợc kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sõ và ðẹp nhất thế giới

• Nhà thùng sản xuất nýớc mắm: Tìm hiểu phýõng pháp ủ cá truyền thống của ngýời dân Phú Quốc ðể tạo ra một loại nýớc mắm thõm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nýớc mắm tại xýởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

Buổi tối: sau khi ðoàn dùng cõm tối xong Quý Khách có thể nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về ðêm

NGÀY 4: TIỄN KHÁCH RA SÂN BAY PHÚ QUỐC(Ãn sáng)
Nghỉ ngõi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dýõng Ðông cho ðến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc. 

Du lịch INTOUR  lýu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại


GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)

Loại phòng	Superior hướng vườn	Deluxe	DELUXE OCEAN VIEW 	Suite	
Thành tiền	2,790,000	2,950,000	3,050,000	3,280,000	

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 29 chỗ ngồi, đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, 1 nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, khăn lạnh, thuốc y tế
Ăn chính 06 bữa tiêu chuẩn 100,000VND/khách/bữa
Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương
GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, ðiện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chýõng trình
Chi phí ðýa rýớc bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LÝU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giýờng với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour ngýời lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy ðịnh của hãng hàng không quốc qia.


THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DÝỠNG - TẬN HÝỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ÐC: Số 38 Hoàng Vãn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dýõng Ðông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DÐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
ÐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 853
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Ðể biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào  Website  hoặc    và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến ði của mình thêm thú vị

----------

